# FIRST TRIP



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

I am planning to make my first trip to N.D. this fall, with my wife.We are planning on a trip this summer to do some scouting and try to find lodging.We plan to check out the Harvey or Goodrich areas.Can anybody give me some info on some mid priced places,we will be staying 5-7days.I would like a kitchen if possible.Thanks in advance.
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: ITS A WISCONSIN THING.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Goodrich area does have a good amount of locked up commercial land. Doesn't mean you won't find a place to hunt, I typically avoid it and use it as a last resort.

By coming this summer you're taking a good approach. It's neat to see the prairie in the summer before it's disturbed and full of wildlife. Good luck.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Chris,will keepthat in mind.Im really looking forward to seeing summer on the prairie.My wife has never been to either of the Dakotas so it should be fun.Is ther a place I can find maps(plat books)etc.on line,Icould probably find them but just typing this took a1/2 hour.Thanks for any info.
GILLBILLY


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's what I use when I'm not using county maps:

http://www.amazon.com/North-Dakota-Atla ... 0899332323


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am pretty sure there is a hotel in Harvey.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think the hotel in Harvey is Artos (spelling) and it's located right off of Hwy. 3 - can't miss it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They used to make a pretty mean greasy old butt steak as well!!!


----------



## PPRMKR (Jan 8, 2005)

Give Scott a call at 701-720-4449 He can help you out for that area.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Artos is the hotel in Harvey. Food wasn't the best there, but there are plenty of places inside of town that will serve great food. I don't believe that hotel has kitchen units. You may have to try and rent a house.

You will like the prairie setting in the summer. It is beautiful here.

Chris is right with the commercial interest, but there are some WPA's around the area that might give you some options.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the info,it really helps too get a starting point.I guess Ill just boot the boots on and do a little foot work by day and buy a few rounds at night and see what happens.If the people are as friendly out there as I hear it should at least be a good time.Again thanks for all the info.
GILLBILLY :beer: 
Almost forgot BADGER HOCKEY KICKS A**


----------



## walk on water (Jun 15, 2007)

Gillbilly;when do you plan on going, we have a group from the mayshall(wi) area that has been going out the last 4yrs.we hunt the denhoff area.about 8 miles west for goodrich.we rent a hose.sheck out the McClusky area for rentals.land isn't that hard to get onwe pick up more area each year.message me if you want more info or if you happen to be in theMarshall area this next weekend(june 22-24) i will be down seeling burgers in the hambuger barn (firemens festival look me up.
:beer: Walk on


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

There is more than one hotel in Harvey. Do a search on google and 4 or 5 should show up. I have stayed in 3 of them, names arent coming to me right now, but none of them had a kitchen. Rooms are about $60 a night.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I stayed at artos in 2000 the one year I hunted North Dakota. I usually hunt South Dakota but did not get a license that year. Anyway, I do not remember any restaurant in the hotel. I ate at a pretty good supper club in town but the name escapes me. I do not think it is hard to find though since I think it was the only one. We had private land to hunt but our best hunts were on land we got permission to hunt. However, that was seven years ago and it could all be locked up now in leases given how popular the state is to hunt. Good luck!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

be extremely smart when hunting in that area, if you go on the wrong stuff you could get shot. You need to post up when you plan on coming, I'm going to post some pretty good land for the first time this year, but I would be willing to combine with you for some field or pothole hunting.


----------



## ROOSTERSLAYER (Jun 9, 2007)

Gillbilly - You have a hockey team in Wisconsin? I take it the mascot is an over sized ground burrowing rodent! Here I thought the only college team around was our non pollitically correct Sioux.

Enjoy your trip to ND. Maybe take a tour of the Ralph!! :beer:


----------

